# Brasilien, fortaleza



## metho (19. September 2012)

Petri an alle hier im Forum!
Ich werde voraussichtlich November diesen Jahres drei wochen in Brasilien verbringen und 2 wochen zeit für mein liebstes Hobby aufbringen können! Wie im Titel schon erwähnt werde ich in Fortaleza bzw. in der Umgebung dieser Stadt verbingen (jericoacoara). Ich bin mit meinem Bruder unterwegs und er wird Hauptsächlich mit surfen beschäftigt sein. Auf google maps habe ich gesehen das bei jericoacoara auch stellenweise felsige Küstenteile anzutreffen sind was als angler natürlich freut!
Gibt es hier im Forum jemand der sich mit Brasilien und der von mir erwähten Gegend auskennt? 
Ich fische in Österreich hauptsächlich auf Raubfische, könnte ich diese Köder auch für das Meer verwenden abgesehen davon das sie durchs salz einen hohen verschleiss haben?
Würd mich rießig über Antworten freuen!
LG METHO


----------



## metho (24. September 2012)

*AW: Brasilien, fortaleza*

ok, noch habe ich keine antworten bekommen dann werd ich einfach mal meine fragestellung vereinfachen 
sind lizenzen zum angeln in brasilien notwendig? (meeresfischen und süßwasser)
bitte um hilfe 
thx


----------

